# rectangular front lawn with 2 trees - sprinkler advice



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi there,

I have a rectangular front yard of approx 1000 sq ft, - about 74ft long and 14ft wide. It has 2 trees closer to each end. I also have a strip of lawn by the road on the other side of the sidewalk. My grass is Bermuda.

At the moment I am using 2 impact sprinklers at one time (from my two spigots) but I'm not getting the greatest uniformity of coverage, and these don't cover the entire lawn. I can't get them to cover the rectangular shape lawn well without soaking the road/sidewalk. These also hit the trees.

What would you guys advise? At the moment I cannot afford to have an in ground system installed. I'm aiming for a deep watering of 1" a week but am having to move this setup constantly and I think my grass is suffering from being under watered.

Thanks!


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Its hard to say man cause doing it by hand there is no easy way. I dragged sprinklers across 6,000sq/ft for 7 years before I installed my irrigation system. They make some now that traditional sprinkler heads like Rainbird and Hunter attach to. You may can set one of them in each corner.


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm a big fan of the "rain train" traveling sprinklers. May be something to look at as you can adjust the width pretty narrow. You'll never be able to avoid watering the sidewalk, but that's minimal.


----------

